

What does an atheist say to someone who is grieving? - DSK007
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/sep/23/atheist-grieving-what-to-say

======
a3n
> When you can no longer say 'I'm praying for you'

Except, you can. I'm essentially an atheist, and if a friend said he's praying
for me I'd take in the spirit given, friendship and love.

Certainly not everyone feels that way, and it's case by case, but I think in
all things on both sides of any interaction we can all mostly just lighten up.

~~~
jgeorge
You are unlike 99% of the atheists that it has been my experience to
encounter, for what that's worth.

------
FedRegister
"I'm sorry for your loss. I'll keep you in my thoughts. I'm here if you need
anything."

------
ctdonath
A popular & insightful quote notes (edited for relevance):

 _A human being should be able to ... comfort the dying, ... die gallantly.
Specialization is for insects._ -Robert A. Heinlein

Hard enough for the religious, TFA author notes it's nigh unto impossible for
atheists.

